# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Aapakah Ikan harus dipuasakan  1Xdalam seminggu

## asfenv

Dear Para Pencinta Koi,..

saya mohon pendapat nya, 
1. Apakah ikan dalam 1X seminggu harus dipuasakan, dan apa man faat nya?
2. apakah ada hubungan nya dengan kualitas air jika diberi makan tiap hari..?
3. apakah airasi yg kencang akan dapat menguraikan larutan/ menguapkan  amonia didalam kolam....?

tolong share Pengalaman dan pendapat nya dunk,.....

Thanks ya Om OM dan Tante tante  sekalian,....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ascyber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> Apanya yang di-"LURUS"-in......kan setiap pagi udah di"LURUS"-in  :P





 ::   ::   ::  ga ikut2an

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> ga tega kalo suru puasa full 1 hari ga makan
> 
> he he..
> 
> mgkn kalo makan biasa 3 kali shari, jadiin 1 kali shari, itu masih tega he he
> 
> btw, knapa ya kalo koi pagi paling gila rakus nya?
> apakah koi para senior jg sama?




malemnya habis begadang om jd pagi2nya kelaparan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## apin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditya10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

